# Connexion aléatoire ?



## Léonet (22 Mars 2011)

Mon amie à iPad 1, elle vit à la campagne, mais pas très loin d'une ville. Elle se connecte avec une carte SIM Orange. Tout allait bien jusqu'à maintenant. Depuis hier, la connexion Safari, Apple Store, les jeux, et iTunes " impossible de se connecter " pourtant elle reçoit les mails et en envoi.
Quelqu'un à t'il une petit idée de ce qui se passe ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

